# New version of Halloween Toolbar



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

A new version of the Halloween Toolbar at http://www.halloweentoolbar.com/ has been released. If you have it installed, it will automatically update for you. It now has a pop-up blocker, options section and other stuff.

I also released a Firefox version. It does not have as many features, but still pretty cool.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

WOOT thanks a ton Larry!! I was really bummed out I couldn't use yours because I was running firefox! Now I can install yours because I really really like the countdown on it. Thanks again!


----------

